# What would you add to the mix?



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

I am picking up the following twenty-six SerpenCo 2007 Hatchlings from Hamm;

*0.1 **Amel het Butter Stripe*
*1.2 Amel Stripe*
*0.1 Amel Stripe het Butter*
*0.1 Bloodred *
*2.2 Bloodred het Hypo Lavender*
*0.1 Bloodred het Lavender*
*0.1 Bloodred het Pewter*
*2.2 Butter*
*1.0 Butter Motley*
*1.0 Butter Stripe*
*1.0 Charcoal het Pewter*
*1.0 GoldDust*
*0.1 Lavender*
*0.1 Lavender het BloodRed*
*1.0 Lavender Motley het Opal*
*0.1 Opal Motley*
*0.1 Pewter*
*0.1 Ultramel*

but I have capacity on my rack for 30 so I have 4 spare places. I intend to fill these while in Germany. What would you buy and why?

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I am crap with corn morphs so I may be asking a dumb question but...

Why bother with amel het butter/ amel het butter stripe when you are buying butter/butter motley/butter stripe anyway?

Mason


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

cool - you have the 'other halves' of the two i'll be having! oh - and every other corn on my wish list..... so all i can think of to add to your mix is... me!! i'll live in your rep room and help with the terrible hardships of looking after all the pretties.....



quixotic_axolotl said:


> Why bother with amel het butter/ amel het butter stripe when you are buying butter/butter motley/butter stripe anyway?
> 
> Mason


maybe to end up with a mix of hatchlings, so that in clutch you'd get some butter, some butter stripe, some amel and some amel stripe?? rather than all the same or all normal-het-for-lots..


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Phew someones raided their Piggybank :smile:
Great little collection you've got there
Some LAVA and a bit of Sunkissed, purely because i like em :smile:

Didn't realise you were so local


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Phew someones raided their Piggybank :smile:
> Great little collection you've got there
> Some LAVA and a bit of Sunkissed, purely because i like em :smile:
> 
> Didn't realise you were so local


Whereabouts are you then?


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

amanda75 said:


> cool - you have the 'other halves' of the two i'll be having! oh - and every other corn on my wish list..... so all i can think of to add to your mix is... me!! i'll live in your rep room and help with the terrible hardships of looking after all the pretties.......


perhaps we could run away to France ??????

:lol2:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> I am crap with corn morphs so I may be asking a dumb question but...
> 
> Why bother with amel het butter/ amel het butter stripe when you are buying butter/butter motley/butter stripe anyway?
> 
> Mason


There are 3 good reasons;
1. I love Amels
2. For variety in clutches
3. I am also crap at genetics
:lol2:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> perhaps we could run away to France ??????
> 
> :lol2:


run away???? with all our snakies' tubs and vivs???? stagger's more like it methinks :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

wow what a cracking list.

I have a friend trying to track down one or two butter stripes for next year........ so if you get spares could you let me know please ?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

what, no cinder?:lol2: very nice list there:no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> I am picking up the following twenty-six SerpenCo 2007 Hatchlings from Hamm;
> but I have capacity on my rack for 30 so I have 4 spare places. I intend to fill these while in Germany. What would you buy and why?
> 
> Cheers,
> Patrick.


NICE list. You've got some very good combinations there for making some very nice animals.

Now, what I would personally pick up is 2.2 Lava carriers, either homozygous or het... but that's because that's my next personal choice. I want a Topaz (Homozygous Lava, Homozygous Caramel) as it's the prettiest "yellow snake" I've seen.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> Whereabouts are you then?


Forest hill :smile:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> NICE list. You've got some very good combinations there for making some very nice animals.
> 
> Now, what I would personally pick up is 2.2 Lava carriers, either homozygous or het... but that's because that's my next personal choice. I want a Topaz (Homozygous Lava, Homozygous Caramel) as it's the prettiest "yellow snake" I've seen.


any pics? ive not seen one yet


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> what, no cinder?:lol2: very nice list there:no1:


Is Cinder and Ashy the same thing? Are they both Anery C?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

So I didn't make Daytona, or Anaheim.... - The Source

Here Dude :smile:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Forest hill :smile:


You going to Hamm? Need a lift?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks but Not gonna make this one, but will be @ Houten
Plus i can't drive, 45 and never had a lesson


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

hogboy said:


> So I didn't make Daytona, or Anaheim.... - The Source
> 
> Here Dude :smile:


It wouldn't grant me access

:sad:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Worth registering, its a great forum


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Thanks but Not gonna make this one, but will be @ Houten
> Plus i can't drive, 45 and never had a lesson


You can have a go on the French and German motorways. Just point it straight and don't fall asleep !! If it all goes pear-shaped I'll be in the back sleeping off my hangover!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2: I'm still trying Nige :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Worth registering, its a great forum


I just did. I put you down as referee. I hope you don't mind!!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

ballpiefun said:


> Is Cinder and Ashy the same thing? Are they both Anery C?


 
yeah:no1: and they are even better when put to amels:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ultra Anery or 2
Avalanche if you can find em


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

This topaz is the one I had in mind.... 

That said, Lava-amels are nice too, the Ice Blood I've seen is gorgeous....


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> This topaz is the one I had in mind....
> 
> That said, Lava-amels are nice too, the Ice Blood I've seen is gorgeous....


She is absolutely stunning!! I love her green eyes!!


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah:no1: and they are even better when put to amels:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


What an absolute beauty !! 

Is this one of yours?


----------

